# Leather Cleaner and Protector suggestions



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Hi folks, I hope you are all keeping well? I am on the look out for a new Leather Cleaner and Protector for my Audi Leather. Its in good/new condition, any suggestions that you would recommend ? I have used Dr leather cleaner and Leather Repair company products before. 
Apart from cleaning and protecting, I would like it to leave a matt finish after and wouldnt mind a nice leather smell from it, but thats not essential.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2020)

I'm a bit of a carpro fanboi, but I like carpro inside and a boars hair brush, to clean leather (wipe off with a. damp cloth after). and seal the leather with carpro leather. I'm really pleased with this combo on both my Audi's though I will say the ceramic coating is a bit grippy. But it keeps things mint.

Audi leather, as with most modern cars leather are clear coated, so there is no need to condition as nothing actually penetrates, it just dresses over and wears off in time. So just a good cleaner and some kind of sealer is what you will want. You can always dress over it if you want a bit of shine and slickness on occasion.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

DannyRS3 said:


> as with most modern cars leather are clear coated, so there is no need to condition as nothing actually penetrates, it just dresses over and wears off in time. So just a good cleaner and some kind of sealer is what you will want. You can always dress over it if you want a bit of shine and slickness on occasion.


x2 :thumb:


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

LTTleathercare

judyb has been on here years supporting detailers with knowledge plus education on cleaning products tools plus techniques

Good luck

The notion is clean then protect, “as conditioner will in itself attracts dirt”

John Tht.


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

Gtechniq I2 tri-clean & dr. leather dye block for protection.

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## sevenfourate (Mar 23, 2013)

Titanium Htail said:


> LTTleathercare
> 
> judyb has been on here years supporting detailers with knowledge plus education on cleaning products tools plus techniques
> 
> ...


User and fan yourself ? I've never quite found 'the one' as yet.

Wasn't hugely impressed with Gtechniq stuff. Dodo juice cleaner is good - protector not so much. Currently using Gyeon protector version - and its ok imo....thats all.

About all i have left is this; and the Dr Leather versions of cleaner and dye block / protector. Infact i was pretty much about to buy the Dr Leather products until i saw your post / went onto the LTT website ! Looks good.......


----------



## GeeWhizRS (Nov 1, 2019)

Liquid Leather/Gliptone GT11 & GT12.


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks all for your suggestions, I did like the Dr Leather ckeaners, but wasnt sure about the dye blocker as a protector if that makes sense ?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I’m on angelwax cleaner and protector at the minute, it’s reasonably priced and does the job.


----------



## HEADPHONES (Jan 1, 2008)

Been a happy Dr Leather wipes user for years.
Little bit often to keep on top of my leather.
A quick going over with Dr Leather today after bringing my car back from the garage.
Wasn't really dirty as it was only done 2 weeks ago, but noticed a reduction in sheen after using the wipes.
I gently wipe with damp MF after, and then dry with another to remove any dissolved dirt left.
I
My seats are 15 years old and I've never used a protector.
Just clean regular and protect from UV using a sun shade in the window......even in winter 

Sent from my Redmi Note 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

I use Dr Leather 500ml cleaner in the spray bottle for the dark interiors of the Porsche and the CR-V.

Been using them a few years now.
Just had my little delivery from cleanyourcar this week and theres a bottle in there before I empty the one on the shelf.

I've also used LTT Leather Auto Protect. I have a bottle on the shelf, (with the LTT Leather Recolour to touch up any scuffs)
Nice product, goes on well, smells quite chemical when applying, but the smell is gone in no time.
And it also leaves a lovely satin finish to the seats.

I tend to go with Dr Leather most of the time though because of the nice leather smell.


----------



## PWOOD (Apr 30, 2007)

Gtech Tri- clean using a detailing brush followed 2 coats of their 1l leather protector using a foam applicator gives my Jag leather seats a lovely Matt finish and last well enough.


----------



## DistortedVision (Sep 2, 2010)

Best leather product I've used is Renapur:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B005EBNZTI/

It's cheaper and one tub lasts for years. I find LTT products not very effective and completely overpriced.


----------



## bluechimp (Dec 21, 2017)

I find Dr Leather cleaner with a colourlock brush very effective and leaves the leather with a matt finish. Then I coat the leather in GTech L1 but it leaves it a bit shiny, so on the look out for something else.


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Normally a 
Dr Leather and L1 person but supply difficult as moved to France. Gyeon leather cleaner and leather coat arrived from Addict Auto (great service). I’ll be using tomorrow (also on an Audi) will take some pics 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

bluechimp said:


> I find Dr Leather cleaner with a colourlock brush very effective and leaves the leather with a matt finish. Then I coat the leather in GTech L1 but it leaves it a bit shiny, so on the look out for something else.


A couple of pic with gyeon mild cleaner then gyeon leather coat. Light is bright so pics not great but definitely matte


































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

